# SOG-München-Marathon



## wadelwunder (20. April 2009)

noch kein Thread?? Haben denn dieses Jahr alle beukottiert??
Also, dann mal mein Komentar:
Erst mal , wie sich das gehört, ein Lob an die Veranstalter: Sie haben es dieses Jahr geschafft, die Fehler vom letzten Jahr zu eliminieren.
Mein Vertrauen hat sich gelohnt.
Dennoch gab es bei Traumwetter ein paar kleinere Wölkchen am Himmel:
Wie letztes Jahr, meinte wieder einmal der Fahrer des Führungspolizeifahrzeugs, sich noch schnell ein Eis holen gehen zu müssen... und die ganze Bande hinterer... waren zum Glück nur ein paar Meter. 
Dann gab es aber doch etliche, die mit Bums in den Beinen im Führungspeloton mitfuhren, aber keine Ahnung hatten, dass permanente Vollbremsungen zwar durchaus Verfolger abschütteln, aber seeehhr unsaft. Wie kann man auf einer Autobahn soviele Vollbremsungen hinlegen lag da ein Kaugummipapier, was die Panikattacken auslöst?? Mann! Bitte: Wenn man da vorne mitfährt dann auch so professionell fahren . Ansonsten bitte da rausbleiben! In so einem dichten Feld kann man doch keine Vollbremsungen hinlegen?!!
Naja, nachdem ich mein Kettenblatt aus der Wade gezogen hatte( wollte mir schon immer mal eins hintätovieren) und Umwerfer und Lenker wieder halbwegs hingebogen hatte, ging es weiter...bis... pfffft.  und ich hatte keine Kartusche, sondern nur einen Lippenstift. also nach 1000Armbeugen ging es weiter...
An der Verpflegungsstation werfe ich beglückt und selbstsicher meine Flasche weg und stelle Fest: Die Kurzstreckenheuschrecken waren auch alle durstig.. und anscheinend, wie zu erwarten, ALLE. Also mal ein Matherätsel: wenn man 1200 Starter hat und eine Verpflegungsstation: Wieviel Getränkeflaschen braucht man???


Aber alles in Allem: Eine schöne Veranstaltung für die Jahreszeit.


----------



## schleifstein (20. April 2009)

here you are: 

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=393573
den Thread sollte man vielleicht in dieses Forum hier verschieben, hast schon recht

Gruß von der 1370, Stephan


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## schleifstein (20. April 2009)

Ich weiss zwar nicht, bei welchem Rennen du Gestern gestartet bist, aber der desaströse CBM München kann es nicht gewesen sein. War ja wieder mal der totale Reinfall.

Gruß, Stephan


----------



## Silberrücken (20. April 2009)

@ Wadelwunder

Sollte Dein posting Ernst gemeint sein: 

Die Veranstalterin hat das 2. Jahr in Folge klar versagt. 

Einfach nur peinlich.


----------



## tvaellen (20. April 2009)

@ silberrücken
das wort "ironie" und seine Bedeutung ist dir aber geläufig ? 

@ wadelwunder
wie du hier siehst sind selbst Rennrad-Pros nicht immer in der Lage "professionell zu fahren"
[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aoEd0w-BmfI"]YouTube - Presidential Cycling Tour of Turkey 2009 Stage 8 Final Kilometers[/ame]


----------



## cydrix (20. April 2009)

Hi,

muss euch leider recht geben..
Die Veranstalltung war der letzte Reinfall.
Anscheinend hat das Führungsfahrzeug einen falschen Weg genommen, was mir und meinen Mitstreitern einen knapp 20 kilometer Umweg beschert hat...
Ich ziehe aus dem 2ten Jahr mein Fazit...

NIE WIEDER CITYBIKEMARATHON IN MÜNCHEN


----------



## Trailhunterer (20. April 2009)

tvaellen, cooles video.

ein profi zieht dem fahrer des gelben trikots vom rad, weltklasse.
der hatte wohl einen megafrust


----------



## naishy (20. April 2009)

Die Orga führt für die Ergebnisse eine Mitteldistanz ein, mal schauen wie Sie darauf kommen wer den kleinen Umweg gefahren ist.


----------



## schleifstein (20. April 2009)

So ein riesen Pfusch, da fehlen mir echt die Worte. Die Zeiten kann man eh in die Tonne treten, da wir in der 11köpfigen Spitzengruppe vereinbart hatten, gemeinsam zum Ziel zu fahren, abzusteigen und die Bikes zu Fuss über die Zeitmessmatten zu schieben. Das haben wir getan um einerseits die miserable Streckenführung und Orga zu boykottieren und andererseits zeitgleich gewertet zu werden. Bin gespannt, ob hierzu in den Medien Fotos auftauchen werden. Wir sind die letzten 20km nicht mehr auf Angriff oder Zeit gefahren sondern relativ human Richtung Ziel gerollt, die Zeiten sind also wertlos, zudem es auch bei uns in der Grupe Leistungsunterschiede gab. Nur 3 bis 4 Fahrer von uns sind ständig im Wind gefahren, der Rest hat sich ziehen lassen. 

Jetzt auf die Idee zu kommen, nachträglich eine Mitteldistanz zu werden, ist ja wohl der größte Schwachsinn, echt wahr. 

1370, S.


----------



## J.Hahn (20. April 2009)

Die Zeiten in der "Mitteldistanz" sind echt ********... als wir an der Verpflegungsstation gemerkt haben, daß wir trotz einem 32er-33er Schnitts grad mal im Mittelfeld der Kurzdistanz lagen und dann die gefahrenen km verglichen haben... da war der Elan futsch und haben uns erstmal 20min lang den Bauch vollgeschlagen und die ersten paar Langdistanzfahrer vorbeihuschen lassen... der Rest der Strecke war dann gemütliches ausrollen...

Bye.


----------



## schleifstein (20. April 2009)

Lustig ist auch, dass es 79km anstatt der tatsächlich von unserer Gruppe gefahrenen 82-83km sein sollen..

Wir sind bis zu dem Zeitpunkt als wir uns entschlossen, als Gruppe gemeinsam zu Ende zu fahren, einen 36er Schnitt gefahren. 

Am besten wir schicken SOG-Events alle unsere Polar- und HAC-Files  zur Ergebnisauswertung..


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Froschkönig (21. April 2009)

Also das mit dem umweg fahren blieb mir heuer erspart. Das hatte ich letztes jahr und dachte eigentlich sie hätten draus gelernt. 
Erwähnen möcht ich aber auch mal das die Gels bei der Verpflegungsstation ein MHD hatten von 08/2008  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 also 8Mon. drüber.  
Find ich persönlich jetzt nicht so toll.


----------



## faloun (21. April 2009)

krass,ich dachte das ich wenigstens ein bissl fiter bin ! aber soo schlecht abgeschnitten hab ich auch noch nich(214 von241 langstrecke) ich hatte nen schnitt von 28-29 und die sch.... kette is mir noch gerissen.
ausserdem fand ich die streckenführung im olympiapark und zielbereich voll fürn arsch,hab mich da noch total verfanzt
naja,mal sehen wie es beim tegernsee läuft! war auf jeden fall ein gutes training


----------



## Malucci (21. April 2009)

schleifstein schrieb:


> So ein riesen Pfusch, da fehlen mir echt die Worte. Die Zeiten kann man eh in die Tonne treten, da wir in der 11köpfigen Spitzengruppe vereinbart hatten, gemeinsam zum Ziel zu fahren, abzusteigen und die Bikes zu Fuss über die Zeitmessmatten zu schieben. Das haben wir getan um einerseits die miserable Streckenführung und Orga zu boykottieren und andererseits zeitgleich gewertet zu werden. Bin gespannt, ob hierzu in den Medien Fotos auftauchen werden. Wir sind die letzten 20km nicht mehr auf Angriff oder Zeit gefahren sondern relativ human Richtung Ziel gerollt, die Zeiten sind also wertlos, zudem es auch bei uns in der Grupe Leistungsunterschiede gab. Nur 3 bis 4 Fahrer von uns sind ständig im Wind gefahren, der Rest hat sich ziehen lassen.
> 
> Jetzt auf die Idee zu kommen, nachträglich eine Mitteldistanz zu werden, ist ja wohl der größte Schwachsinn, echt wahr.
> 
> 1370, S.



Seh ich ganz genauso - bin aber gespannt was wir als "Entschädigung", wie von der Orga versprochen, kriegen werden!
1047


----------



## Rool (21. April 2009)

Hallo! 

Ich kann mich den Vorrednern nur anschließen... 

Wir bzw. ich hatten bisher bei jeder (2 x 24H München / 2 x CBM) SOG-Veranstaltung Schwierigkeiten mit der Zeitnahme bzw. bei den Ergebnissen.

Bisher konnten wir diese Probleme jedoch bereinigen bzw. korrigieren - Was meiner Meinung zwar gut aber trotzdem unschön ist, da sich hierdurch die Ergebnisse immer wieder & für alle hinter uns (unabhängig von der erbrachten Leistung) verschoben haben.

Beim CBM dieses Jahr ist es ein bisschen anders - Denn dieses Jahr möchte SOG eine dritte Wertung für die Schnellsten der "Kurzstrecke" einführen, was meiner Meinung nach eine Frechheit ist - Da aus den tendenziell Schnellsten "ganz schnell" Mittelklasse-Fahrer werden. Mein Beispiel: Gestern morgen war ich noch 2x. von rund 370 Startern, wo ich mich locker in die ersten 10% einreihen kann und worauf ich auch stolz bin! Ja und ab heute kann ich damit rechnen, das ich 2x. von 50 Starten bin - Klasse! Wenigstens bin ich in der ersten Hälfte! 
Meiner Meinung nach wäre ich evtl. noch ein bisschen weiter vorne gelandet, dank der Motivationsspritze "Fehlleitung" ging mir dann irgendwann mental doch die Luft aus...

Wenn es diese dritte Wertung wirklich geben sollte überlege ich mir, mich von den Listen streichen zu lassen, da es wirklich peinlich ist, seinen Kollegen erst etwas von einem 2x. Platz von 370 zu erzählen um dann später durchgereicht zu werden.

Für mich selbst habe ich die "frühen" Ergebnislisten als .pdf gesichert - Wer Interesse hat, kann sich gerne melden...

So und nun noch etwas Sarkastisches zum Schluss: "Im Übrigen wäre ich auch dafür die Führungsgruppe der langen Distanz in eine eigene Wertung aufzunehmen, da die Anderen eh keine Chance gehabt haben und so nie einer der etwas Schlechteren Erster werden kann. Aus 'ähnlichem' Grund wäre eine Wertung der Langsamsten der Kurzdistanz einzuführen".

Traurig, traurig...

Gruß,

Rool


----------



## wadelwunder (21. April 2009)

OJEOJE!!!
Wenn ich alles das so lese... Das tut mir echt Leid für die Kurzdistanzler. Als ich geschrieben hatte:"SOG hat aus ihren Fehlern gelernt" , meinte ich das auch so. Ich hatte keine Ahnung, was sich bei euch abgespielt hat. 

Die Langdistanz lief eigentlich bis auf die oben erwähnten Patzer(Polizeifahrzeug falsch abgebogen(waren aber nur ein paar sekunden), Verpflegungsstation ohne Getränke) sauber. Selbst der Olyparcour war eigentlich meiner Meinung nach klar durchzufahren. 

Aber das sich das Führungsfahrzeug bei der Kurzdistanz verfranzt ist, auch wenn es auf die DUMMHEIT eines einzelnen BIkers zurückzuführen ist: UNVERZEIHLICH!!!

Warum habt ihr den nicht samt seinem dämlichen Motorrad in die Isar geworfen?


----------



## J.Hahn (21. April 2009)

wadelwunder schrieb:


> OJEOJE!!!
> ...
> Warum habt ihr den nicht samt seinem dämlichen Motorrad in die Isar geworfen?



Das wäre doch Umweltverschmutzung! Nicht daß dann dieser Isarradlweg auch noch wegkommt...

Bye.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## deerhunter (22. April 2009)

Froschkönig schrieb:


> Erwähnen möcht ich aber auch mal das die Gels bei der Verpflegungsstation ein MHD hatten von 08/2008
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Ist absolut unproblematisch. Habe selber noch massig Gels aus 7/08 und schmecken prima. Was soll an Dextrose und Geschmacks-Chemie schon schlecht werden?


----------



## wadelwunder (22. April 2009)

deerhunter schrieb:


> Ist absolut unproblematisch. Habe selber noch massig Gels aus 7/08 und schmecken prima. Was soll an Dextrose und Geschmacks-Chemie schon schlecht werden?



waren ja zu glück keine Erdbeeren oder Fische von 08:kotz: 
Ich ess auch immer noch an Retsbeständen von 08 hin


----------



## Rool (27. April 2009)

Da der Thread im falschen Bereich weitergeführt wurde - hier der Übergang...

Leider habe ich bis dato (und nach mittlerweile 3 Nachfragen) bzgl. meinem u.g. Vorschlag nichts seitens SOG gehört - Lieg' ich denn so daneben?

Gruß, Rool


> ______________________________________________________________
> 
> Hallo!
> 
> ...


----------



## oekoedi (29. April 2009)

Hallo und guten Abend,

woher wussten den die SOGler, wer von den Fahrern die neu erfundene Mitteldistanz gefahren ist? 

Und was mich noch ärgert:

Ich möchte ja nicht die Leistung von Ruth Hagen schmälern, aber sich als Siegerin, in der Altersklasse 
Frauen, beim Münchner CityBike Marathon 2009 feiern zu lassen und die tatsächlichen Gewinnerinnen 
Nany Scholz, Luisa Beck und Natascha Götz, die das Rennen Regelgerecht mit einem Mountainbike fuhren, 
auf die Plätze zwei bis vier zu verweisen, finde ich unsportlich 
und nicht in Ordnung.

siehe: http://nyx.at/2radchaoten/show_berichtdetail.php?ber_id=4888

Die Strecke besteht ca. 90 % aus Flachstücken und die Berge sind eigentlich keine, eher Teerblasen und 
das "Rennen" war eindeutig für Mountainbikes ausgeschrieben. 

Dass dann eine Fahrerin mit einen optimierten Rennrad, sprich Crossrad, bei einer Streckenlänge von 90 km 
um 2 Minuten und 16 Sekunden schneller war, ist dann keine Kunst. 

Hier möchte ich am Rande auch noch erwähnen, dass laut Zieleinlaufliste auch nur eine einzige Fahrerin, 
nämlich Ruth Hagen, mit einem Crossrad fuhr, d.h. sie wäre dann natürlich auch bei einer Bewertung nur der 
Crossfahrerinen immer auf Platz 1 !!!

Aber auch die Herren bei den Senioren 2 haben sich da mit fremden Federn geschmückt und verdrängten 
die eigentlichen Sieger, die regelgerecht mit Mountainbikes fuhren von Platz 1 und 3.
Auch hier bei den Senioren 2, gab es laut Zieleinlaufliste, nur zwei Fahrer mit Crossrädern.


----------



## Trailhunterer (29. April 2009)

Das würd ich jetzt mal kurz als Megasauerei bezeichnen.


----------



## naishy (29. April 2009)

oekoedi schrieb:


> Hallo und guten Abend,
> 
> woher wussten den die SOGler, wer von den Fahrern die neu erfundene Mitteldistanz gefahren ist?


 

Wer am lautesten gschrien hat, wurde umgeschrieben. Hab leider zu leise gschrien.



oekoedi schrieb:


> Und was mich noch ärgert:
> 
> Ich möchte ja nicht die Leistung von Ruth Hagen schmälern, aber sich als Siegerin, in der Altersklasse
> Frauen, beim Münchner CityBike Marathon 2009 feiern zu lassen und die tatsächlichen Gewinnerinnen
> ...


 
Crossfahrer waren auf der Langstrecke "willkommen", steht irgendwo im Text. Man hätte es evtl. auch in die Ausschreibung schreiben können.


----------



## wadelwunder (4. Mai 2009)

Ich wollte das Ding eigentlich mit der Enduro mitfahren, hab mich aber dann doch fürs mounty entschieden... schade, sonst wäre ich bestimmt erster geworden
Ernsthaft: Was soll das? Wenn man andere Klassen mitfahren lässt, dann muss man sie auch eigen werten...


----------

